# DP's Ragamuffin Reggae Thread



## DonPetro (Oct 10, 2014)

Big thanks to @DonTesla for turning me on to the inspirational and life changing vibes of Reggae.
Please feel free to post up some bangers as i'm looking to expand my Reggae repertoire.
I'll start it off with this track here:


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## greatbranch (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Oct 12, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


>


dis one of my newer faves


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 12, 2014)

greatbranch said:


>


deeeeep


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 12, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/damianmarley/independence

!!!! Damian Marley ANTHEM


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

When i was a youth i used to burn collie weed in a rizzla


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

I played waterpolo in Munich with Sean Paul against the national jamaican team. I think he was in town for a concert and his good friends play for the team so he played for a bit. He wasnt crap i thin he played as a kid though he wasnt good either.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Oct 13, 2014)

torontoke said:


>


BANNNGGGERRR!!!!


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

Heres some actually decent dubstep


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

First dubstep tune i ever heard


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

Some ''up tempo'' reggae for you guys


----------



## torontoke (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

All time banger


----------



## torontoke (Oct 13, 2014)

This was my theme song for a few yrs


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)

up tempo lol
sneak a bit of oldskool in


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

Fuck id never actually heard the original! Toi be honest though I think mr benny page gave it a top twist






the rythm of the original is reminding me a bit of a style of music from Angola called Kuduro.


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

Serious goodness from 2:15 onwards


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

Shit id forotten about this video clip


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

Breaaathe!


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

My favourite dancehall tune!


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

I had an old (and i mean she was at least retirement age) hippie friend who had the craziest contacts and took mdma like crazy. She wasnt one to lie and she once hanged with rita marley in manchester and got some of her weed. Needless to say it was amazing i was lucky enough to be able tyo swap a quarter of it. It was the best jamaican bud ive ever smoked, never before experienced high nor have i since then, sweet sweet sweet tasting sativa.


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

Awww mate chewn!


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

Crocadille dile dile




This chewn is utter and absolute banger!


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)

Babylon dem teef my erb


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

Retreat, Soundboy surrender Retreat!






Oh myyyyyyyyyy days!


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

> Babylon dem teef my erb


Man when you coming barna getting caned and listen to tunes? Me and lahada will smoke you blind man


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)

Tune ^^ sounds better speeded up a little with some breakbeats behind it though lol


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

This has kinda got that reggea vibe right?


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)

KLITE said:


> This has kinda got that reggea vibe right?


yeh kinda reminds me a little of the ali g song


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)

excuse me while i light my spliff


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

> *skunkd0cWell-Known Member*
> *New*
> ↑
> This has kinda got that reggea vibe right?
> ...


God nows how long later and still generaleering it up man the guys a beast!


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

Mr brown is a clown who rides to town in a coffin!


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

Youre kinda beating me to a few @skunkd0c you gtotta get some of this enthusiasm over to the dnb thread ;p


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

Loooong tiiiiiime we no have no nice time!


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

When you hear a gunshot most of them get flat!


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

Man theres a couple of times you can really see how talented she is.


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## guod (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## guod (Oct 13, 2014)

same tune


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## guod (Oct 13, 2014)

nice mix..on _soundcloud.._
SoulBrigada pres. The Soul Of Reggae Vol. 1


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 13, 2014)

Love the thread DP


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Oct 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Love the thread DP


It be blowin up, mon!!!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 13, 2014)

KLITE said:


>


I think @DonTesla gonna like this one!


----------



## KLITE (Oct 13, 2014)

> I think @DonTesla gonna like this one!


Ive seen him live and had a joint with him afterwards, i was disapointed when he wanted to put tobacco in it even though it was my weed and i wanted to roll him a no bakie master blaster.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

BABYLON fall EVERYTIME WE GET HIGH!!!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Some ''up tempo'' reggae for you guys


holy bass son, had to turn my subs down, was shaking the place. haha


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> Babylon dem teef my erb


had to make sure this track was on here before i posted it.. this thread needs the albo bangers, and his rare concerts and dub plates. . haha


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

KLITE said:


> God nows how long later and still generaleering it up man the guys a beast!


This is what I'm talking about (top dub plate)


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

u want pure insane herbal reggae? well, ALRIGHT!
HERRRE WE GO haha


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

you know what we smoke…
HIIGGGGGHHHH GRAAAAAAAAADE


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

"Way back in the days of old,
before Babylon entered where plants were grown,
there was a little piece of herb on Solomon's throne,
you Cant tell Eye and I to leave it ALONE!" -J Marley


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

Albo's Official vid, with short skit to start. (purists: skip the first 33 seconds)


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

Ky Mani's new banger bout getting high as a sky SCRAPER


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

And Ky Mani's classics are basically a must.. so here goes. Damian jewWELLs to come..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

one of the cleanest, yet meanest Marley tracks to ever grace the planet


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

Jamaica aint all sunshine, Ky Mani scripts the streets here..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

last tough one, from Ky Mani-..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

now for a couple Albo uppers..
this mix starts with a SICK version of Kingston Town that mashes right into a different Herbalist rendition where Albo says "Babylon CANT touch my herbs, no dem CANT touch mi herbs" 





big up to albo for making a more empowering version of this classic bad @$$ banger


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

DEM TELL ME TO STOP, ME STILL GO!!
DEM TELL ME TO CUT! ME STILL GROW!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

is this a potent squeeze for DP's sick RAGGAMUFFIN thread?? i think, yes, haha


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

just skip past the less dense part and tune in to the real potent part at first.. i would strongly suggest the 38:40 mark, or 39:55..

it could take decades to stumble across this rare, one time, live performance recording featuring a confident Capelton, (with the talented fam of Marley brothers, humbly handling backup vocals during Cape's set), who drops some of his most deliberate, dopest, strongest lyrics ever, in commanding fashion and a style that can only be listened to for any justice…its extremely high grade to say the least. so @DonPetro's thread be the new home for this diamond in the rough..


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

2 versions, mon..
Which Riddim gwan hid'dem? (hit them)

Jahmmi Youths best tracks GOTTA be here.. More Ganja is one of them. i prefer the bottom one. 












√let me see what else i can dig up quick


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

RUN DEM OUTTT!!!!
(2 versions, raw dubplate, and the mastered final)





*(SKIP to 27seconds *unless you know mad languages lol)

and the mastered, i like to switch between them.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

Petro and I on that funky smooth style reggae
Protoje one a dee best, here's some of his best work, live in studio




TOO SICK, TOO SICK…i like to cue in at 0:17 (17sec) to skip the studio intro


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

another solid one. trust.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

WOAH WOAH CHILL CHILL CHILL
this thread gettin' TOO HOT!!
let us lower the BPM for a sec 'fore it spontaneously combusts!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

RAS MATTHEW with perhaps his best work imo.



Gotta scope/blaze to this if you never have..it just might become your blast off song


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

Last time you heard this track NAS probably tore up the middle verse… well this aint no Nas cameo, this a RARE surprise pheno version of Road To Zion, arguably one of the best all time tracks to emerge from Jamaica along with Welcome to Jamrock.. Took me a long time to stumble 'pon dis version, mon.. enjoy! A bob MarleY JUNIOR classic with a FRESH CALI twist


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

can you tell i love this genre yet? lol.. another SICK one. Spragga, Beanie, and Steve Marley destroy this beat with a tough yet upful ganja anthem.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

Petro, you told me to keep it real, once, wayyy back. well, Ever since then, shits been REAL eh.
like REAL, REAL..

Well..Here's to the journey, brothren, and the good fight, as well as good health (organic sativa), fahm, and the accumulation of wisdom.. 

RASTA's will go FARRIII, and it aint no dreadlocks ting




Damian and Cham's _Fighter_, live, and then mastered, with official vid. Proper.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

need 45 to an hour to water but don't got time to switch tracks? let this play, it will keep both you AND YOUR PLANTS happy.. Marley (Damian) destroys this concert in front of what looks like MILLIONS in ABSOLUTE dominating fashion, yet with a humble charisma that Bob could admire, yo, RESPECT!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

Reggae? well, this is a little stretch, but it bangs, and'll get you going strong nonetheless, so here it is, 
just peep the geeky cat on the left first, haha




Snoop goes hard, Damian's presence is elusive, fyi, and track ends with a moment of silence, but still. its serious. someone wants snoops music turned down, he reacts with threatening to put his gunn in their mouth, lol


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

i don't know if this one should make it. maybe i'll delete if no one likes it. i think it might require 'being high to', is that a problem for anyone here? lol


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

*Start @ 0:35*




If you like crazy shit, this dub plate's gonna satisfy you. DONT EVEN ASK HOW I FIND THIS CRAZY SH&T… Same reason the gravy pheno found us, part luck, part cause we love to dive in, mon,
peep it starting at 35secs. love how homeboy shakes his head before tearing it up ha


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 13, 2014)

A DEFINITE MUST LISTEN, this is easily one of BoomBoom's DOPEST TRACKS, and a slick, satire stare sesh into the joke-like, corruptive state of affairs we live in nowadays

BOOOOOMBA-CLOT!! BUN DOWN BABYLON


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2014)

This dub plate is too rare, and too potent. 

it should be encased in fan leaves and protected from the polluted radio airwaves of north america.

so what better peeps to unleash it on than RIU's finest ragamuffins. 

An epitome to how the Jamaican way simplifies and keeps it real, they use a mic that hangs from a palm tree for their studio. reeeeeespect




time for a maaaaaaad sesh now. happy jamming, bredgrens and bredgina's
*Starts at 0:15, imo*


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2014)

shit i still got a couple more, before i forget.. this is off the top!! met this guy, he a real solid cat


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2014)

RUDEboi Rasta REmix, kick it in at 0:45secs. to keep it potent


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2014)

don't mind the reggae flood, after this i prob be done for a month. i like to batch em, save up, then unload.




"take me to a higher place, holy mount zion" -albo


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2014)

okay, i can't leave without dropping this one, [email protected]@ck…almost forgot.
a rare gem, this Jr Gong AOL session is clever wisdom rap, wrapped in HQ reggae dancehall, with twin back up singers no less


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2014)

BIG UP to our COLORADO CATS!!
Probably want this one in the repertoire too, no word of a lie
A fav Collie Buddz track atm


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2014)

POOLICE in HELLiCOPter!! 
this one aint in here already is it? naaaw
i think it was ganja smuggling and rude boi jamaican that made it from Eek
so lighters up! this one bang ditty bang yet burn slow like tight mary jane


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2014)

Albo and KyMani's SERIOUS a$$ collab. 
subtle lyrics hint at worlds of overstanding, yet it remains chill, melodic, and deeper than abysses


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2014)

what better way to round off a sick reggae spread, than this albo concert that one can play from beginning to end.




36 minutes of pure ragamuffin frequencies, the shenghen clan and Albo are in THE ZONE for this whole set. its fiyaaaaaaaa


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2014)

think that calls for some gravy now, no turkey


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2014)

and now for the cherry on top.




i don't even know what this constitutes as, but homeboi is a tri lingual french rasta who has a lighter in his hand and loves his ganja so much he even throws in coughs at like 200 bars a minute. shits as crazy as hell, so he made the cut… LOOOOTAYAAAADDDD dubplate, ya gwan know


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 14, 2014)

@DonTesla just officially blew this thread up!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 14, 2014)

controversial ^^


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2014)

"Yo music is life, its the WAY to SURVIVE…"
-Protoje
how could i forget this one. me and a bro jammed to this and 3 others, solely, for over 10 hours straight once while driving across the country in one foul swoop like it was nothing, haha

I'm missing his other fav I'm trying to remember the name of it.


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> @DonTesla just officially blew this thread up!!! Enjoy!!!


KABBOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM!!
Hey man, you never cease to impress a brotha, haha. If you're gonna start a thread? 
solely dedicated to the Raggamuffin frequencies? all i gotta say is REESPECT. 
its whats we needed. a Reggae spider WEB
Always got the great ideas. Petro, you kickstarter, I'm just doing my part.. reggae my middle name, mon

see me as myco, i got your back in this transplant. Together we a EWC-BSM tea for sweet RIU, inoculating the forum rhizospheres, helping em double up its yield of dope a$s, high grade, organic reggae. 
. . and look at all these contributions bubbling steady..beautiful


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 14, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> KABBOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM!!
> Hey man, you never cease to impress a brotha, haha. If you're gonna start a thread?
> solely dedicated to the Raggamuffin frequencies? all i gotta say is REESPECT.
> its whats we needed. a Reggae spider WEB
> ...


We a team bro...the Ganjah Dons.




Now, if i only had something to burn while goin through all these great tracks...


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2014)

Jah Sun and Albo with their ganja banger, almost slipped thru!


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 14, 2014)

ahhh hahahahaha posted same track at the same time! my man! you mighta beat me to it but i was gonna post it a good hour or two ago , too, but i started labelling the gravy and lime deez clippings and built a hardware mesh curing tray ahhaha saw it as mine was loading. getting way better yield with it coming on in 4 stages vs 1


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 14, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> ahhh hahahahaha posted same track at the same time! my man! you mighta beat me to it but i was gonna post it a good hour or two ago , too, but i started labelling the gravy and lime deez clippings and built a hardware mesh curing tray ahhaha saw it as mine was loading. getting way better yield with it coming on in 4 stages vs 1


Thats funny!


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Oct 15, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> This is what I'm talking about (top dub plate)


man the 2nd session's even more serious than the first… Klite's best loads, and they back to back! thanks dawg. siiiiick dub-plates. cupful of upfulness


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Oct 15, 2014)

BAAAAAACK in the lab, son, with a throat so tender//
a hundred million dabs, son, could BAREly pretend ta'//

compare, but yo when it comes to mi duty, I AM right THERE//
no lie, organic mary jane takin over thee whole LAIR//


----------



## DonTesla (Oct 15, 2014)

DonPetro said:


>


forgot bout dees bangers, Petro! big up!


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Nov 30, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> We a team bro...the Ganjah Dons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






The Petro and Tes yo, LONG TIME CONNEXSHUN!!


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 2, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> The Petro and Tes yo, LONG TIME CONNEXSHUN!!


That's a banger!!!


----------



## DonTesla (Dec 2, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> That's a banger!!!


BIG TIME!!!!!

Celestial Foundation?!
Alchemic KNOWLEDGE!!!?

OUR KINDA SOUND, BRO
ALIEN REMINDERS
WE DOING FINE, WE GRINDERS


----------



## DonPetro (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice. I just hunted this one down, bro.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 10, 2015)

DonPetro said:


>


Slippin' bangers past ya boi..


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 22, 2015)

@DonTesla


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 22, 2015)

DonPetro said:


> @DonTesla


Holy Peanut Butter, ...


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 24, 2015)

@DonTesla


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## DonTesla (Feb 25, 2015)

MartaStuart said:


>


Marta wit a mad banger! Niiice one!


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 3, 2015)

MartaStuart said:


>


Yes.


----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 19, 2015)

Ty Brother Tesla and Petro too )


----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## calicocalyx (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## DonTesla (Mar 21, 2015)

Start right at the 13:15 mark your first time, trust your friendly neighbourhood Don, ya mon!!
LootaYard LiveCombo Style

Do fast forward, This is the personification of a Don when he runs dry of *the organic hahaha


----------



## calicocalyx (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 23, 2015)

The lack of Toots & the Maytals in this thread is disappointing.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2015)

Released this week, albo's new track Poser is a bangaaaa






And a new fav, this Reggae Rajahs track by Anthony B don't play.. Intro cause live take..may as well skip on to :38 mark


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2015)

Gwarn do we ting by the General





Bullet proof skin by the Killer





Summn a Gwan





Look into my eyes


----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## DonTesla (Mar 24, 2015)

Marta, you got me onto Levy, bump him daily now... 

Petro, here's one for you.. Bubblin, fresh off the Protoje press..


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 26, 2015)

@DonPetro your thread is boiling!
Sim Simma!!

Here's a good one for all the Big Tree Gardeners and Sativa Lovers..


----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah Don ) At ur service Bro ) Levy is a great artist who gives me tons of positive vibes when I listen to him )


----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## DonPetro (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## DonTesla (Apr 1, 2015)

DonPetro said:


>


Nice to see you! And posting a kabaka track no less, and Liberal Opposer no less.
Always tasteful

Anyway,
My turn!!!
Time y'all get intro'd to Pupajim!
If you haven't already..


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 2, 2015)

The lack of general likes in this thread _recently_ is both dreadfully disappointing and confusing..
Respect to those posting tracks though..
And those who can't cause they too busy fighting floods
Or feeding kids..
Or taking care of dee elders..

I shall try yet another new artist yet to be featured here..
I really hope ..
everyone is okay.
Cause BiG Tree deserves some likes, plus Protojes new track..was dropped here within hours of public release!

Anyway,
I present..
Radikal Guru..
And their fire track Babylon Sky feat. Cian Finn which attacks the system and the blind habits it forms...

"Most people living blind,
Work a 9 to 5,
Never question the system,
Never ASK WHYYY"






If you wanna see a killer pairing .. Scope Pupajims smooth stab and jab style in _Television Addict






{Television Addict}
"Just a story,
About the disease of the century
..
Where is your creation
Mister Television
The First thing you do when you arrive at home is to turn on the television
You channel up
To the six
To the four
To the two
To the five
To the one
You don't create
You don't appreciate
It's a huge fallacy
You think you learn
Lots of thing
But you learn only bullshit
You are Addict"

En savoir plus sur http://www.paroles-musique.com/eng/lyrics-Pupajim-Television_Addict-translation,t52497#OAQWYbVf2WacDGL6.99_

_Oh and 
Here's RadGurus full album if ya dig:






Expanding the raga tastes, with you,
DT_


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 2, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Nice to see you! And posting a kabaka track no less, and Liberal Opposer no less.
> Always tasteful
> 
> Anyway,
> ...


Man, this fresh sativa is pretty strong
I _thought_ I posted "_tv addict"_ already, lol..
Important things get repeated though I guess.
Music is important.
TES


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 4, 2015)

Yo Bredgrens and brethrina's,

Here's Strawl's latest and its A BANGER!!!!!
With a video the Dp et al can really appreciate

Just released a few weeks ago..
Enjoy!!


----------



## BudZinga (May 8, 2015)




----------



## DonPetro (May 9, 2015)




----------



## DonPetro (May 9, 2015)




----------



## DonPetro (May 9, 2015)




----------



## meenigrow (May 16, 2015)

Not the biggest fan of the genre ,but this totally belongs here....


----------



## Dooly (May 16, 2015)




----------



## DonTesla (May 21, 2015)

Gone a Town, wit champion sounnnnd


----------



## Aeroknow (May 22, 2015)

How about some Hawaiian raggae/Jawaiian.
These guys are bad ass. And this album always cracks me up. Pirates of Liloa/SDIB:


----------



## DonTesla (May 23, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> How about some Hawaiian raggae/Jawaiian.
> These guys are bad ass. And this album always cracks me up. Pirates of Liloa/SDIB:


Yo AK,
Some Pretty dope vibes..
Never heard of daJawaiian

Here's a big big banger from the Dons Garden..
burro is a real beast
Hope y'all enjoy
(Btw, Play it loud!!!)


----------



## Aeroknow (May 23, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Bad ass..


In case you didn't know, that is just their "dirty" album.
SDIB is them. Check em out. I believe they're from Hilo? but are outta San Diego now.


----------



## DonTesla (May 23, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> In case you didn't know, that is just their "dirty" album.
> SDIB is them. Check em out. I believe they're from Hilo? but are outta San Diego now.


I can't stop playing the burro track ATM lol,
not to mention 20 Lights by Berner,
but I loved their intro, man, and prefer the dirty steez. It B real.
Will have to sometime, no doubt!
"What u bumpin?"
Dat J'awaiian mon


----------



## DonTesla (May 23, 2015)

meenigrow said:


> Not the biggest fan of the genre ,but this totally belongs here....


Has everyone bumped this cause uh, you should !
Too good
Too good
Way to go Meeni
U weren't kiddin


----------



## DonTesla (May 23, 2015)

DonPetro said:


>


This is a top ten out of all ten pages here bro
Reeeeeeal banger
Dropping them hints of metaphysical and alchemic wisdom


----------



## meenigrow (May 23, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> Has everyone bumped this cause uh, you should !
> Too good
> Too good
> Way to go Meeni
> U weren't kiddin


Ya man......I 'n I can turn on dem' subtitles pon di "Jah" Tube ,..............lol

Brilliant song and lyrics !!!


----------



## DonTesla (May 24, 2015)

"California based *Reggae* artist *Jah Sun* teams up with Spanish producers *Heavy Roots* for this *Hip Hop* / *Reggae*feel track entitled *“Mathematics”*.

In his lyrics *Jah Sun* touches on numerology, quantum physics, and sacred geometry. The flow is smooth and the lyrics are deep. The *Riddim* has a pulsing bassline with *fat Hip Hop drums* and a sample that echoes a mystic chant of*Mikey Dread*.

The video was filmed by *Tim Cash* for *Far From Earth Films* and features the art work of Oakland based artist *Ras Terms"*.

*Check it out:*


----------



## meenigrow (May 26, 2015)




----------



## DonTesla (May 28, 2015)

I ain't adding another track if mathematics gets no love lol,
Ill start my own private thread lmao
Jk maaaaaaan
But wth
Y'all don't like mathematics?!


----------



## DonPetro (May 29, 2015)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 3425937
> "California based *Reggae* artist *Jah Sun* teams up with Spanish producers *Heavy Roots* for this *Hip Hop* / *Reggae*feel track entitled *“Mathematics”*.
> 
> In his lyrics *Jah Sun* touches on numerology, quantum physics, and sacred geometry. The flow is smooth and the lyrics are deep. The *Riddim* has a pulsing bassline with *fat Hip Hop drums* and a sample that echoes a mystic chant of*Mikey Dread*.
> ...





DonTesla said:


> I ain't adding another track if mathematics gets no love lol,
> Ill start my own private thread lmao
> Jk maaaaaaan
> But wth
> Y'all don't like mathematics?!


Jah Sun always bring that intellectual fire. Added to the playlist brotha!


----------



## DonTesla (May 30, 2015)

GOOD!!!
done Added your name to the list of Pimps I know!!!
Lol


----------



## calicocalyx (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## nomoresnow (Jun 13, 2015)

Saw this thread, made me remember Peter Tosh and his M16 guitar. Don't know why but it did... fun stuff.


----------



## DonPetro (Oct 17, 2015)

This thread needed 200 posts




@DonTesla


----------



## Bobo Zion (Nov 2, 2015)

ROOTS GARDEN CULTURE MIX (reggae)

https://soundcloud.com/hottafyahpondem/roots-garden-culture-mix-by-no-ramp-family


----------



## DankaDank (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## DankaDank (Mar 5, 2016)

https://youtu.be/Pkl-K3LH_Po?list=PL8EDBB91FAFF710FB
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLGGAPVQ4Nk


----------



## DankaDank (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## DankaDank (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## DankaDank (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## DonTesla (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DonTesla (Mar 6, 2016)

DankaDank said:


>


Good to see someone with a ear for Spectactlar!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 6, 2016)

Not on any normal album, yall


----------



## DonPetro (Mar 6, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Not on any normal album, yall


Crazy how i was just thinking about this thread...


----------



## DankaDank (Mar 6, 2016)

I don't understand why this thread doesn't have hundreds of pages,you think there would be more reggae lovers on RIU.Much love iyes


----------



## DankaDank (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DankaDank (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DankaDank (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DonTesla (Mar 8, 2016)

Fuck, I LOVE this jam!

My favorite right now, no doubt

I nah care if I posted it already, this is one track you DON'T WANNA SLEEP ON, trust!


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 8, 2016)

DankaDank said:


> I don't understand why this thread doesn't have hundreds of pages,you think there would be more reggae lovers on RIU.Much love iyes


Too many cats sleeping on the best genre out there, agreed.

Once they get exposed to it tho, its on.

I even got the gf's parents listening to Alborosie now

Its awesome hearing reggae in new homes


----------



## DankaDank (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## DankaDank (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## DankaDank (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## DonTesla (Jun 17, 2016)

DonPetro said:


> We a team bro...the Ganjah Dons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lil Inspiration for my boy DonPetro and our raggamigos


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 17, 2016)

And my fav tune of the month, BIG BANGER, from my new guy Amlak

Reality check music






Big up yourself!
Play your tunes loud and early if possible, boom!


----------



## Reggaefarm Rasta (Jan 10, 2017)

https://soundcloud.com/master-peacevibes/steady-ranks-healing-feeling


----------



## DankaDank (Jan 10, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXczfq3MCYQ&list=PLoXWM52EEz5m_xP9gpwdxBt52AiY5gzDc&index=113
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC2GWQ-gjW4&list=PLoXWM52EEz5m_xP9gpwdxBt52AiY5gzDc&index=106


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Jan 10, 2017)

Good RaggaTunes
here boys

upful vibes to counter the winter seriousness (for those of us in NA, anyway, lol fackin Vinny in paradise rn  )

@GardenGnome83
@Vnsmkr
@eastcoastmo
@Chronikool
@DonBrennon
@PigTrotter


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 10, 2017)

@jrock420 
@bigworm6969 

One Race
One Plant
One Love Yall


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 10, 2017)

Love your work DT, you are one cool ass mofo!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 10, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Love your work DT, you are one cool ass mofo!!


I just continue great ideas that DP has. Actually we always have the same idea, but DP is often ahead of me, despite the fact i usually take over, he is usually the one passing the torch/planting the idea/starting the first recipe or build..

i owe that boy a lot!
and my old man, he's one cool mofo, no doubt

also helped me a lot, as well as Vinnsmoka and my boy Gnome, together with Rid, Doc, Worm, DonGravy, we be becoming a small force with a nice lil twist on the game

cats like you in our corner, shit, we gonna be able to tcb real nice, chronikools, all y'all.

I'm sorry i haven't gotten xmas presents out to y'all lol its been a helluva a couple weeks i tell ya!!

isn't it nice getting a late present tho? its an xmas extension lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 10, 2017)

DankaDank said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXczfq3MCYQ&list=PLoXWM52EEz5m_xP9gpwdxBt52AiY5gzDc&index=113
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC2GWQ-gjW4&list=PLoXWM52EEz5m_xP9gpwdxBt52AiY5gzDc&index=106


nice to see other people on Richie Stephens Free the Plant and Brotha Cultchah!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Jan 10, 2017)

Loadddddd up the Chalwah (chalice)!!


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 10, 2017)

Tune in to the sax and skip the intro (1:18 mark)

little outside the genre but its a tune i stumbled upon just by randomly wondering if there was an artist called big true.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 10, 2017)

might have posted this one but can't remember lol

I'm mad at the system rn so its fitting aha


----------



## OrganiChron (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Jan 17, 2017)

Keep it burning, 

Jah People!!






One Love, Bless Up the Herb


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 17, 2017)

@DonPetro

Good tune right here


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 19, 2017)

DonTesla said:


>


thought this belonged on this thread. check out both of these vids seem to show the singer in a dispensary.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 19, 2017)

OrganiChron said:


>


i might start following you now for introducing me to this. def following Selah now.


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 20, 2017)

esh dov ets said:


> thought this belonged on this thread. check out both of these vids seem to show the singer in a dispensary.


Classic track-

King Solloman was on the herbs, its a damn good point!



esh dov ets said:


> i might start following you now for introducing me to this. def following Selah now.


Yeah my girl really digs this too, thanks for the posts everyone!! DP would be proud, and will be when he returns

@DonPetro heres a big banger for ya dawg.


----------



## esh dov ets (Jan 28, 2017)

this producer did the first authorized remixes of Bob Marley called Ambient Translations of Bob Marley in Dub
keep it high y'all. Peace


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 26, 2017)

Check out some Omar Perry banger action mon !


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 26, 2017)

Wicked tune to this vid by Marcus the Bubblemon


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Feb 26, 2017)

can't remember if I posted this here or on another thread!!!

but its good


----------



## torontoke (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## DonTesla (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## DonTesla (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## DonTesla (Mar 12, 2019)




----------

